# crystallization of different honeys?



## DanC (Jan 30, 2013)

I got asked a question I couldn't answer today. Why are some honeys, like goldenrod for example, more prone to crystallization than others. Is the water content naturally lower? Any better answers than I gave would be much appreciated. Thanks beeks!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I web searched Crystallization of Honey and found a paper by Kahlil Hamdan by that same title which explains things well. In short it a matter of different proportions of different sugars in the honey which effects how honey crystallizes.


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was told that the higher the glucose, the quicker it crystallizes. All honey contains mostly glucose and fructose. 

Does anyone know the glucose/fructose ratio for various honey varieties? If you're diabetic, glucose may not be what you want. If you're not diabetic, glucose is much better for you than fructose.


----------



## DanC (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Mark that was exactly what I was looking for! c10250 There is a table that shows the faster crystallizing honeys in the paper Mark referenced but it dosen't show glucose/fructose ratios, that would be interesting to see. Thanks to both of you!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

One of our members country rubes has a good pdf file on crystallization here.
countryrubes.com/images/Honey_Crystallization.pdf


----------

